# Η διδάκτορας - γενική;



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2008)

Περισσότερο για να βεβαιωθώ ότι το 'χω καταλάβει σωστά:

Η γενική του ουσιαστικού "η διδάκτορας" είναι "της διδάκτορα", n'est pas? :)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 19, 2008)

Σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΝ, έτσι φαίνεται. Το θηλυκό έχει ακριβώς την ίδια κλίση με το αρσενικό.
διδάκτορας ο / θηλ. διδάκτορας : κάτοχος διδακτορικού διπλώματος (συντομογρ. δρ.): Έγινε / είναι ~ της φιλοσοφίας / του δικαίου του (τάδε) πανεπιστημίου. Aναγορεύτηκε επίτιμος ~. Yποψήφιος ~. Γυναίκα ~. [λόγ. διδάκ(τωρ) -τορας για προσαρμ. στη δημοτ.· λόγ. θηλ. χωρίς διάκρ. γένους]


----------



## Dr Moshe (Mar 19, 2008)

Αγαπητοί φίλοι,

Το ζήτημα των επαγγελματικών θηλυκών μάς έχει απασχολήσει επανειλημμένα και δεν είναι σκόπιμο να επαναληφθεί εδώ η ταξινόμηση που έχει συζητηθεί αναλυτικά σε άλλον ιστότοπο.

Στο καίριο ερώτημα της γενικής ας σημειωθεί ότι ο κατάλληλος τύπος είναι _της διδάκτορος_, ανεξαρτήτως του αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε ονομαστική _η διδάκτωρ _ή _η διδάκτορας_. Τους αντιγραμματικούς τύπους _*της διδάκτορα, *της λέκτορα _και ομοίως _*της αρχιτέκτονα, *της επιστήμονα_ έχουν αποδοκιμάσει οι Κριαράς, Τσοπανάκης και άλλοι. Η πρόσφατη μελέτη των Ιορδανίδου & Μάντζαρη για τα επαγγελματικά θηλυκά εξηγεί τους λόγους και τους έχω μνημονεύσει σε πρόσφατα άρθρα μου.

Το ΛΚΝ δεν αναφέρεται ευθέως στη γενική πτώση· απλώς δεν θίγει καν το ζήτημα και εύλογα η αγαπητή Αλεξάνδρα συμπεραίνει ότι συστήνεται όμοια κλίση.

Ελπίζω οι πληροφορίες αυτές να απαντούν στο ερώτημά σας. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2008)

Εμείς ευχαριστούμε, Διδάκτορα Moshe! :)


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 19, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Εμείς ευχαριστούμε, Διδάκτορα Moshe! :)



Δεν είναι γιατρός δηλαδή;


----------



## Gutbucket (Apr 8, 2008)

Ναι, παθήσεων του λόγου.


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2008)

Δεν ήξερα αν έπρεπε να το βάλω στην _Τουρκάλα_ ή στη _διδάκτορα_, ή να ανοίξω καινούργιο νήμα — αλλά και πόσα πια νήματα να ανοίξουμε γι' αυτό το θέμα (τα θηλυκά επαγγελματικά και τα επίκοινα ή ερμαφρόδιτα).

Με τις εργάτριες και τις πρωτεργάτριες ή πρωτεργάτιδες (;) ασχολείται εδώ ο sarant. Δεν αναφέρει την άλλη σχιζοφρένεια: πόσο περισσότερες είναι (στο διαδίκτυο) οι _συνεργάτιδες_ (3.600) από τις _συνεργάτριες_ (176). Είναι πιο κομιλφό το πρώτο...

Οπότε δεν μένει παρά να αναφωνήσουμε:

*Εργάτριες, εργάτιδες και εργάτισσες όλου του κόσμου, ενωθείτε!*


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2009)

Ο πολίτης, θηλυκό;


Τι τραβάμε κι εμείς οι πωλήτριες!

Της Mαριαννας Tζιαντζη
Καθημερινή, 6/6/2009

«Θα ψηφίσετε στις ευρωεκλογές;» Στην ερώτηση καλείται να απαντήσει μία από τις κοπέλες που συμμετέχουν στα καλλιστεία Playmate (Star) κι εκείνη απαντάει: «Σαν Ελληνίδα πολίτρια, θα ψηφίσω!»

Τι να σου κάνουν οι κοπελίτσες που τα δίνουν όλα για μια θέση στον ήλιο του μόντελινγκ και της σόου μπιζ; Μια ολόκληρη βιομηχανία τούς παίρνει τα μυαλά και οι γονείς από κοντά. Όμως, η αλήθεια είναι ότι πολλά αρσενικά ουσιαστικά δεν μπορούν να αποκτήσουν εύκολα «θηλυκή» κατάληξη. Λέμε Πολίτισσα για την κάτοικο της Κωνσταντινούπολης, όμως η «πολίτισσα» με μικρό «π» δεν έχει περάσει στα λεξικά. Έτσι, η υποψήφια Playmate αυτοχαρακτηρίστηκε «πολίτρια» κατά το συντάκτης / συντάκτρια ή μάλλον κατά το τηλεθεατής / τηλεθεάτρια.

Η λέξη «τηλεθεάτρια» έχει καθιερωθεί στο τηλεοπτικό σύμπαν και, από τις πολλές φορές που την ακούμε, σχεδόν την έχουμε συνηθίσει. Τι να πούμε; «Μια κυρία τηλεθεατής μάς τηλεφώνησε;» Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω ακούσει μια γυναίκα να υποστηρίζει «τα γεγονότα εξελίσσονται ερήμην μου, είμαι θεάτρια της ζωής μου», όμως οι κυρίες τηλεθεάτριες είναι πια μια πραγματικότητα.

Τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες, βλέπαμε στην τηλεόραση υποψήφιες «κυρίες ευρωβουλευτές» και όχι ευρωβουλευτίνες. Στις καθημερινές συζητήσεις μας λέμε η «βουλευτίνα», αλλά στις δημόσιες, τις τηλεοπτικές, συνήθως λέμε η κυρία βουλευτής και όχι «βουλευτίνα».

«Να το πω χοντρά, να το πω λαϊκά», μας προειδοποιεί ένας γνωστός τηλεστάρ όταν πρόκειται να χρησιμοποιήσει μια λαϊκή έκφραση, π. χ., «ξέρετε τι λέει ο λαός μας, κύριε υπουργέ; Κάτι τρέχει στα γύφτικα!». Σαν να βλέπουμε μια ταινία και στην οθόνη να εμφανίζεται το προειδοποιητικό σήμα «Χ», δηλαδή η επόμενη σκηνή είναι αυστηρώς ακατάλληλη για ανηλίκους.

Πριν από 30 χρόνια, ένας μεγάλος δάσκαλος και αγωνιστής της δημοτικής, ο Εμμ. Κριαράς έγραφε ότι «εμείς οι μορφωμένοι» κερδίζουμε όταν προσέχουμε πώς εκφράζεται ο λαός. Ο ίδιος έχει παραθέσει μια χαριτωμένη στιχομυθία με έναν χωρικό που μπαίνει στο γραφείο των καθηγητών, σε ένα γυμνάσιο κάπου στη Βόρεια Ελλάδα και ζητάει «την κυρία γυμνασιάρχισσα». Κι εκείνη του απαντάει: «Δεν έχουμε γυμνασιάρχισσα, κύριε».

«Ε, τότε την κυρία γυμνασιαρχίνα».

Και εκείνη απαντάει: «Οχι, θα πείτε την κυρία γυμνασιάρχη».

Η γλώσσα είναι απρόβλεπτη. Άλλοτε φοράει τη σκοροφαγωμένη καπελαδούρα της Μαντάμ Σουσού με τα ψόφια πουλιά και άλλοτε μας εκπλήττει με την εκθαμβωτική της νεότητα. Κάποια λάθη βγάζουν μάτι, όμως υπάρχουν και λάθη ηθελημένα και χαριτωμένα, όπως το «εγώ δεν είμαι διακοψίας», που είπε ο Νίκος Χουντής στις «Αποδείξεις» (ΑΝΤ1) του Νίκου Ευαγγελάτου, όταν οι συνομιλητές του διέκοπταν συστηματικά ο ένας τον άλλον.

Από μια άποψη, η κοπέλα των καλλιστείων εκφράστηκε σωστά. Για πωλήτρια την προορίζουν, αφού εκπαιδεύουν να συσκευάζει σωστά και να πουλάει τα νιάτα και την ομορφιά της. Μόνο που η αγορά έχει αρχίσει να πληρώνει όλο και λιγότερα χρήματα γι' αυτά τα προϊόντα.​

*Και με την ευκαιρία: Ο δικαστικός συμπαραστάτης, η δικαστική συμπαραστάτρια. Έτσι;*


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 8, 2009)

Dr Moshe said:


> Στο καίριο ερώτημα της γενικής ας σημειωθεί ότι ο κατάλληλος τύπος είναι _της διδάκτορος_, ανεξαρτήτως του αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε ονομαστική _η διδάκτωρ _ή _η διδάκτορας_


Ο κατάλληλος *λόγιος* τύπος.

Και μια εικόνα του/της επιστήμονα


----------



## sarant (Jun 9, 2009)

Νίκελ, στο καλό κείμενο της Μαριάννα [ιξιπίτηδις] Τζιαντζή, θα πρόσεξες τον τύπο "της μαντάμ Σουσού". Όπως έγραψε κάποιος, αλλού, η Σουσού μένει άκλιτη (όπως η αλεπού) ενώ αν ήταν "Σουσώ" θα είχε βέβαια γενική "της Σουσούς".

Όσο για το διακοψίας, είναι παλιά λέξη στη Βουλή.


----------



## anef (Jun 11, 2009)

Μπορούμε να πούμε και η _διδακτόρισσα_ (κατά τη _λεκτόρισσα _) για να μην έχουμε πρόβλημα ούτε στη γενική, ούτε στον πληθυντικό (_οι διδάκτορες_)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2009)

Διδακτόρισσα; Μα αυτό δεν το δέχονται πρωτίστως οι φεμινίστριες γλωσσολόγοι!


> Στη συνέχεια γίνεται αναφορά σε επαγγελματικά ονόματα με «προβληματικό» θηλυκό (βουλευτής, γιατρός, δικηγόρος, νηπιαγωγός, πυροσβέστης). Κάποια από αυτά τα έχουμε συζητήσει κι εδώ (αλλά και ο φίλτατος Ν. Σαραντάκος στον ιστότοπό του), *όμως ουδεμία αναφορά κάνει η εισήγηση στον τίτλο που φέρουν αμφότερες οι συγγραφείς της: **η διδάκτορας*.


----------



## anef (Jun 11, 2009)

Και ποιος είπε (εδώ θα ταίριαζε και το _ποια_) ότι οι φεμινίστριες γλωσσολόγοι έχουν πάντα δίκιο; :)


----------



## Costas (Jun 16, 2009)

Για το διδακτόρισσα εννοείται ότι συμφωνώ εκατό τοις εκατό, αλλά πρέπει να το δεχτούν οι ίδιες, άσχετα αν έχουν δίκιο ή όχι, γιατί αλλιώς δεν μπορεί να πιάσει (πρόκειται για λέξη στενής χρήσης, άρα επαφίεται στις ίδιες, και λόγω κύρους).
Όσο είναι η διδάκτορας, πάντως, εγώ χρησιμοποιώ γενική της διδάκτορος. Δεν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω γενικές θηλυκών σε -α, χωρίς τελικό σίγμα (της διδάκτορα), εκτός κι αν εμπνευστώ από τα "της Μαριάννα", πράγμα που δεν θα κάνω, προς το παρόν (ξαναρωτήστε με σε καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια).
Το ίδιο και τη γραμματέα, την κάνω της γραμματέως. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θεωρώ λάθος το να πει κάποιος λιγότερο μορφωμένος αυθόρμητα της γραμματέα ή της γραμματέας (η Άρτεμις της Άρτεμις). Ούτε, φυσικά, το να το πει κάποιος μορφωμένος, συνειδητά. Απλώς, θεωρώ προφανές ότι παίζουν όλοι οι τύποι, ανάλογα με τις κλίσεις του καθενός. Φαντάζομαι, μετά από κάποια χρόνια, όχι τόσο λίγα, το πράγμα θα κατασταλάξει.

Όσον αφορά τώρα τη Σουσού και τη Σωσώ, αλλά και τη Μαριάννα της Μαριάννα, να πω ότι στην Πάρο υπάρχει πλατεία Μαντώ Μαυρογένους, και μη διανοηθεί να μου πει κανένας ότι ο ίδιος θα την έλεγε πλατεία Μαντώς Μαυρογένους, γιατί θα τον πάρω με τις πέτρες. Παιδιά, ας το πάρουμε απόφαση ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί τύποι γενικής. Δεν είναι κακό! Παίζει το άκλιτο, παίζει το λόγιο, παίζει το δημοτικό, παίζει το "μη γραμματικό", κι όποιος αντέξει. Ο χρόνος θα δείξει.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 16, 2009)

της υποψήφιας διδάκτορα

Και από το ΚΚΕ
271 γενικής γραμματέα
185 γενικής γραμματέως


----------



## Costas (Jun 16, 2009)

Και το "της διδάκτορα" (χωρίς το "υποψήφιας") έχει ευρήματα, λιγότερα όμως. Πάντως, η παρουσία του "υποψήφιας" κάνει πιο εύπεπτο (σε μένα πάντα, που έχω προβλήματα πέψης με το συγκεκριμένο) το "διδάκτορα", με την έννοια ότι έχει ακουστεί ήδη ένα τελικό σίγμα δηλωτικό γενικής. Το ίδιο ειρήσθω (πάντα για το δικό μου γούστο) για το "της γενικής γραμματέα" vs. |της γραμματέα". Το σίγουρο είναι ότι η εξέλιξη της γενικής σε μια λέξη όπως "η γραμματέας" είναι πολύ πιο ενδεικτική του λαϊκού αισθητηρίου, γιατί είναι λέξη κοινότατη, απ' ό,τι η εξέλιξη της λέξης "η διδάκτορας".


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 16, 2009)

Costas said:


> Και το "της διδάκτορα" (χωρίς το "υποψήφιας") έχει ευρήματα, λιγότερα όμως.



Ελπίζω να μη μένουν υποψήφιες λόγω γενικής :)


----------



## Costas (Jun 25, 2009)

Πιο πάνω αναφέρθηκε το "της υποψήφιας διδάκτορα" και το "πλατεία Μαντώ Μαυρογένους". Άλλο παράδειγμα: μιλούσε κάποιος, και είπε "της Βόρεια Ελλάδας". Ενισχύεται η υποψία μου ότι ίσως στις συνάψεις επιθέτου-ουσιαστικού, όταν ένα από τα δύο μέρη του λόγου κρατάει το σίγμα της γενικής και η συνεκφορά είναι αρκετά τυποποιημένη, είναι εύκολο να πέσει το έτερο σίγμα, επιταχύνοντας την εκφορά της σύναψης χωρίς απώλεια της δήλωσης της πτώσης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 14, 2011)

Τα πράγματα με την ακλισιά γίνονται βέβαια ενοχλητικά όταν προέρχονται από... την Πύλη για την Ελληνική Γλώσσα!
Στο ενημερωτικό ηλεμήνυμα που παίρνουν σήμερα οι παραλήπτες, διαβάζουν:

*Εργαστήρια μετάφρασης από το Γαλλικό Ινστιτούτο Θεσσαλονίκης (20/10, 10/11, 08/12/2011)*

Το Γαλλικό Ινστιτούτο Θεσσαλονίκης οργανώνει τρία εργαστήρια μετάφρασης με γενικό θέμα "Η απόδοση της αισθητικής διάστασης ενός έμμετρου κειμένου" με εισηγήτρια την κυρία Ελίνα Μαρμαρίδου, *διδάκτωρ* μεταφρασιολογίας, ποιήτρια και συγγραφέα. Τα εργαστήρια θα πραγματοποιηθούν στις 20 Οκτωβρίου, 10 Νοεμβρίου και 8 Δεκεμβρίου από τις 4 μμ έως τις 8 μμ, στο Γαλλικό Ινστιτούτο Θεσσαλονίκης.​
:angry:

Προσθήκη: Τώρα διαπιστώνω ότι τα πράγματα μπορεί να είναι χειρότερα. Να μην είναι λάθος, αλλά άποψη :scared:. Στο ΛΚΝ, η λέξη διδάκτωρ δεν εντάσσεται σε κλιτικό παράδειγμα (ούτε ως άκλιτη αναφέρεται, βέβαια...).


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2011)

Ναι, πώς λέμε ΑΚΤΩΡ;
Φτου, κι αυτοί κλίνονται, γμτ. Actors' studium :bored:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 14, 2011)

> με εισηγήτρια *την κυρία* Ελίνα Μαρμαρίδου, *διδάκτωρ*


Μετά από τη μεταφορά στο σωστό νήμα, παρατηρώ ότι στα ως τώρα παραδείγματα δεν είχε αναφερθεί πρόβλημα με την _αιτιατική_.


----------



## SBE (Oct 14, 2011)

Δόκτορα, δε χαίρεσαι που τουλάχιστον η γυναίκα είναι ποιήτρια και όχι ποιητής;
:curse:
_
ΥΓ Όπως λέμε "Για ποιητής,πολύ θηλυπρεπής μου φαίνεται".
ΥΓ2 Αυτό είναι από περιστατικό στο BBC. "I'm an actor", λέει μία απο το κοινό ερωτηθείσα τι επαγγέλεται. Και βρίσκεις ανδρικούς ρόλους με τέτοια εμφάνιση; ρωτάει ο παρουσιαστής (εννοείται κωμικό πρόγραμμα)_


----------



## Earion (Apr 29, 2013)

*Η επίτιμη δημότης*

Η ανακήρυξη της Μάργαρετ Θάτσερ ως *επίτιμης δημότης* της Χάλκης. Από εδώ.


----------

